# ***Playing the NAME game***



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm a Newbie to hedgehog central. And technically not yet an APH owner. 
We collect our 1st girl end of this week. 
And are already throwing names around. 

My two sons, have suggested various names 
Some more as jokes 'mrs pickles/prickles, spikerella, spiketta, 

And then come running up to me saying we have thought of a great name. 
(Drum roll please) 'Luma'

My boys are obsessed with super mario Bros. 
And apparently it's the name given to a star on mario galaxy. 

My daughter has suggested Poki-Hontas (Poki) for short. 
prinny (Princess) 

I know we should probably wait until we have her here, but can't help ourselves. 

Any suggestions? 

We also have Coco (the dog) and Chico (the hamster) 
Bubble/Guppie/Gil/Goldie are tiny minnow fish ha.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I like poki-hontas.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

But Luma is cute as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Luma. Definitely Luma. OwO 
I...uh...may have a weird love for those little guys. >w>; 
You could also give her "Lumi" as a nickname too if Luma is chosen. Pretty cute and still short.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

She even looks like a Luma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoominMama (Apr 17, 2014)

Luma really suits her! Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Every1, 

I'm still debating although Luma does seem to suit her. 
And is quite unusual which I like. 

Ooo decisions decisions. Haha.


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Luma and Poki-hontas are both awesome names!!! I let my WWE obsessed 7 year old name my hog and he chose Razor Ramon (after a wrestler obviously, but he hasn't wrestled in a long time) lol and my hedgehog is the total opposite of what u would most likely picture when u hear his name! He's very timid and nervous, but we laugh when he puts his quills up and hops , I guess he's 'charging', towards my hand or anything else, and we call that 'The Razor's Edge'!! Which was the wrestlers finishing move lolol

Jus a note-- I don't want anyone to think that I like poke at him or anything like that for our amusement bc I sd how we laugh when he does it.. I know it's a defensive move, and he does it when I'm trying to pick him up.. I just wanted to clarify, bc I realized how my post may have sounded


----------



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha. That's so funny. 
I told my daughter I'm swaying towards Luma and she said no way mum call her Poki it's too cute! Haha. 

When we got our hamster we was finding it hard to name him. It was between chip or Chico. We decided on Chico even though he had a small chip in his ear from were he must of come into a battle with one of his litter mates. 


I do love Poki, as it sounds like a hedgie name. 
And the -hontas (makes her a princess)
Luma is unusual which I also like. 

This is where we get her and go for something completely different haha.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Awww XD Your daughter's adorable. 
Poki really is cute, but the "hontas" part does not make a name a regal one.

*History nerding warning*~

Pocahontas was a nickname which supposedly means "little wanton" due to her being "frolicsome". Pocahontas' real name is Matoaka, though later on she was called Amonute. No clue what those mean though. XD When she was baptized, she became Rebecca. 
Anyway, Pocahontas was never a princess since one of her father's siblings would take up the mantle when he was no longer chief. The tribe's ascension is actually a really interesting read, by the way.

Anyway, away from my weird love of history, how about Lulu? Or even Luki? Lulu as a play on Luma, and Luki as a mash of Luma and Poki that might make your little ones happy. XD Then again, with all this planning, you might end up changing her name later on like I did. (Originally Sissel, but turned to Felicity/Lissy.)


----------



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

Hahahaha!!

This made me laugh!!!


----------

